# Meerforellenrute



## meerforelle1 (31. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute,ich möchte mir gerne eine neue Meerforellenrute
kaufen und wollte Euch mal so fragen welche Ihr
mir empfehlen könntet da ich noch nicht so lange auf Meerforellen an der Küste fische.
Mein Gerätehändler eine 3,00 Meter Rute Wurfgewicht 10 - 40 gramm von Sportex für
90,00 Euro , was haltet Ihr davon ???


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2002)

Moin MeFo,3,00 m -> klingt schonmal gut
10 - 40 g -> ebenso
Sportex -> kannste nix bei falsch machen!!!!!!
90€ -> weiss nich - welche Rute ist denn das???

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2002)

Ist O.k.,
Bei Sportex kannst nix verkehrt machen
(gibt  3 Jahre Garantie). Die Firma stellt sich auch bei Reklamationen nicht an!!!
Wurfgewicht und Länge der Rute ist auch O.K.!!! Welche Rute soll das den sein???

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 31-01-2002 um 15:47.]


----------



## Pete (31. Januar 2002)

Hi, hab auch ne 3m Sportex (10-40g) ... war auch zu einem Toppreis...damals DM 150,-.
Der Händler erklärte mir, es handle sich eine Rute aus den selben Materialien wie die rund 120,- teureren Modelle...hier hatte man eine Lightversion aufgrund Händleranfragen entwickelt, die ein wenig abgespeckt in der Herstellung wurde...z.B. zwei statt drei üblichen Lackierungen...(merkt man am leicht angerauten Blank)...Endstutzen aus Kunststoff statt Edelstahl...an den Ringen wurde jedoch nicht gespart...Ich jedenfalls finde die Rute toll, fische sie seit zwei Jahren und bin nachwievor hellauf begeistert...Gruß Pete

-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft


----------



## MichaelB (31. Januar 2002)

Moin,die gleiche Frage wie meerforelle 1 habe ich mir letztens auch gestellt und bin bei einer DAM Black Panther, 3.3m und 20-40WG gelandet.
Schau mer mal...Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Januar 2002)

Moin!
Ich werde mir morgen auch ne neue MeFo Rute holen. Bis heute hatte ich eine Balzer Magna Silver See-Trout in 3,30 Meter 10-30 Gramm aber die ist nicht ganz so optimal wenn ich mal in BB sitze. Darum hole ich mir morgen eine DAIWA Emblem Z (is ne Inliner) 8-25 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Das hört sich ziemlich weich an ist es aber nicht, durch die Sic Spirale. Die Rute ist absolut leicht und den Rolenhalter kann ich auf dem Korkgriff verschieben, das ermöglicht mir einen schnellen Umbau wenn ich mal ins BB will oder so im Wasser stehen möchte.

-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## havkat (31. Januar 2002)

Moin Mefo1!
Mein Lieblingsthema! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tippe mal auf die "Slim Spin". Auch wenn ich jetzt einigen auf die Füße trete (nich haun, bin sensibel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
Sportex ist nicht mehr Sportex!
Will sagen, die haben sehr stark nachgelassen. In der Qualität der Blanks und vor allem in der Verarbeitung!!
War selbst eingefleischter Sportexfan, hab die legendäre 3001 10ft/10-30g auf Mefos gefischt. Eine geniale Meerforellenrute zu einer Zeit als es, auf´m deutschen Markt, noch gar keine gab. Fische heute noch die "Seatrout", eigentlich ´ne Lachsspinnrute, auf alles was Flossen und Zähne hat (ausser Mefos) 18 Jahre alt das Teil und tiptop!
Aber heute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was ich bei den Fachhändlern an Ruten in der Hand hatte war, sorry, ´ne Unverschämtheit!
Krumme Blanks, nicht mehr geschliffen, die Laminatwicklung krumm und schief und ´ne Ringlackierung das es einer Sau graust! Lufteinschlüsse, offene Bindungen und spitze Lackläufer. Und das ganze dann für DM 280,-- und mehr???!!! Nöööööö!
Von unsauberen Verklebungen am Griff, Knauf usw. will ich garnicht anfangen....
Wenn´s nicht eilig ist und es Dich mal nach Dänemark verschlagen sollte, empfehle ich Dir einen Besuch in einem guten Fachgeschäft. 
"Kinetic", "Scierra" oder "Loop" bauen gute Küstenspinnruten in allen Gewichtsklassen.
Ich selbst gehe nie höher als WG 30g/durchgehende Aktion. Du deckst ein höheres Köderspektrum ab, d.h. Du kannst leichte Köder besser werfen und die Bisserkennung ist besser. Wann fischt man schon schwerer als 25g. Ausserdem ist das Drillverhalten "im Nahkampf" bei leichteren Ruten besser.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 31-01-2002 um 17:40.]


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2002)

Ich hab eben nochmal nachgesehen... Onkel CMW hat eine in 3 m 10 - 40 g für schlappe 245 € im Programm... Im Gerlingerkatalog sind 3 Modelle nicht unter 145 € zu bekommen...
Wenn Du dem, was Havkat beschreibt, möglichst aus dem Weg gehen möchtest, bleibt Dir nur die Variante CMW - auch wenn die auch nur mit Wasser kochen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## meerforelle1 (31. Januar 2002)

@ havkatHi havkat Danke erstmal für deine Antwort,
den anderen natürlich auch.
Kannst Du mir vielleicht ne Adresse in
Dänemark geben die nicht ganz so weit hinter
der Grenze ist wo man solche Ruten bekommen
könnte ???


----------



## havkat (31. Januar 2002)

Ich schau mal.......
.......mail ist raus.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 01-02-2002 um 19:14.]


----------



## dkmefo (10. Februar 2002)

Hallo Meerforelle1
 Ich habe ne ganze zeit mit einer recht kurzen Spinnrute ( 2,60 m / Wg bis 30gr.) gefischt. Läßt sich super handhaben im Wasser. Habe mir jetzt eine 3 m von Leitner Wg 20gr-70gr. zugelegt (ca 160€). Das ist eine echt tolle rute!! Das höhrere Wg bringt ordendlich Rückrad und Kontrolle beim Drill.
Und wer bedenken betr. des hohen Wg hat, dem sage ich: ein 12 gr. blinker fliegt und fliegt. bedingt durch die länge biegt sie sich wie es sein muß. und weil diese Rute mir so gefällt habe ich sie schon 2x verschenkt. Den beiden gefällt diese auch prima.gruß Christian.
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von dkmefo am 10-02-2002 um 21:08.]


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Februar 2002)

@ dkmefoNa denn schenk doch mal weiter !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## alfnie (11. Februar 2002)

Kannst Du mir vielleicht ne Adresse in
Dänemark geben die nicht ganz so weit hinter
der Grenze ist wo man solche Ruten bekommen
könnte ??? Falls Du über Niebüll Richtung Dänemark fahren solltest, mach&acute; mal einen kleinen Abstecher nach Aventoft, direkt vor der Grenze, noch Deutschland, und schau da mal beim Gerätehändler Pörksen rein, Riesenladen. Da kauft halb Dänemark ein. Loomis, Loop, Sage, Orvis, Hardy  usw. Und sehr vernünftige Preise.Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## havkat (11. Februar 2002)

Stimmt alfnie!
Den hatte ich garnicht mehr auf´m Zettel. Ich glaube er versendet auch.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Hummer (23. Februar 2002)

Ich habe heute den Händler meines Vertrauens zum Thema Sportex befragt.Seine Meinung: Vor drei, vier Jahren wurde die Fertigung von Sportex-Ruten in ein Billiglohn-Land verlegt und es gab einen dramatischen Qualitätsverlust mit all den von havkat beschriebenen Mängeln.Inzwischen habe die Firma die Qualität wieder im Griff und alles, was er jetzt als Neuware erhält sei 1a.Ich habe mir einige nagelneue Sportex-Ruten angeschaut und kann dies bestätigen - auch bei genauerem Hinsehen ohne jeden Mangel. Einwandfreie Lackierung, alle Ringwindungen sauber mit Epoxy versiegelt, nix krumm und alle Ringe in der Flucht.Insbesondere die Three light hat es mir angetan: Eine dreiteilige Spinnrute mit bis zu 45 gr Wurfgewicht und Kevlarwicklung auf dem Blank. Der Händler hat sie fast zum Kreis gebogen, so etwas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Leider mit € 170 ein wenig teuer für so einen Samstagvormittagnurmalsovorbeigucken-Besuch im Angelladen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich denke, daß man Sportex wieder kaufen kann, wenn man bereit ist den hohen Preis zu zahlen. Dafür bekommt man auch nach 10 Jahren noch ein Ersatzteil für die Rute und der Reparaturservice ist auch gut.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2002)

Ich hab die Rhino DF Spin SH von Zebco im Auge. 
Lebenslange Garantie auf den Blank, kann man wohl Knoten reinmachen.
3,10 m Länge, 15 - 50 Gramm WG, 273 Gramm Gewicht. Unv. Preisempfehlung bei 134,00 €.
Kenn einen bei Zebco, der sagte mir, daß das Ding ne absolute Traumrute sein muß.
Wurfstark wie ne reine Kohlefaserrute, im Drill wie die beste Glasfiberrute.
Sobald mein Händler das Teil mal zum angucken hat, werde ich das antesten.
Hört sich auch nach ner guten Rute auch fürs "Zandern" an.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2002)

Angel viel mit Sportex Ruten. Hatte bisher nur einmal Rutenbruch. Bekam ohne Probleme eine neue Rute von Sportex geschickt. Obwohl meine Rute ca 3 Jahre alt war und die Spitze von mir schon erneuert war. Mußte allerdings 8 Wochen auf meine neue rute warten. Die Rute wurde frei Haus an meinen Händler geschickt!!! Tolle Firma, etwas teuer, dafür super Qualität.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2002)

@ Thomas9904Hi Thomas, hätte mal ne Frage: WIE testest Du denn eine Rute beim Händler ?? Mal so in die Hand nehmen?? Und an der Spitze hält einer fest und Du darfst mal einwenig durchbiegen??
Nee, jetzt ehrlich.... Wie ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-------------------------------------------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## havkat (25. Februar 2002)

Bei mir musste "der Funke" überspringen. Eine Rute in der engeren Wahl wurde erstmal auf Verarbeitung überprüft und dann in die Hand genommen. Balance, Schnelligkeit des Blanks und Aktionstest. Wenn´s nicht funkte, ab ins Regal. Fliegenruten wurden prinzipiell geworfen. Einen Händler der das nicht zulässt kannste sowieso vergessen. 
Die Sorgen bin ich jetzt los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dafür jetzt das Gegrübel über Blanks, Ringtypen usw. Naja Leben is hart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 25-02-2002 um 19:51.]


----------



## siegerlaender (25. Februar 2002)

Jo, hab auch wieder eine schwere Geburt hinter mir. Hab mir auch ne neue Meforute zugelegt. 
Zur Auswahl stand die Sportex HM Turbo Spinn 2 und die Shimano Diaflash Spinning 270 MH. Hab die Sportex beim Händler mehrfach in der Hand gehalten. Eine wirklich schöne Rute. Trotzdem ist die Entscheidung zu Gunsten der Diaflash ausgefallen, wie immer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe schon mehrere andere Diaflash in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen. Für mich das beste was es für Geld zu kaufen gibt.
Fische die Diaflash 330 XH (50-100gr)als Ostseepilkrute. Der Stock wiegt 275gr, ein absoluter Genuß!


-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Februar 2002)

Der Händler spielt dann bestimmt die Mefo. Also schön kräftig anhauen, das der Händler anfangt zu schreien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Solche Trockenübungen bringen nichts. Verlasse mich da lieber auf andere Angelkollegen. Ich muß ja nicht unbedingt das neueste High Tech Gerät haben. Mir reicht es auch, wenn die Rute schon 2-3 Jahre auf dem Markt ist und die Probleme der Kinderstube ausgebessert sind!!! Testen kann ich jede Rute nur am Wasser mit Fisch dran!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2002)

Habe glücklicherweise nen Händler, der auch mal ne Rolle dran macht und wo ich draußen ein paar Würfe machen kann.
Drillverhalten ist dabei natürlich schwer abzuschätzen, aber besser als nix.
Ist ja letztlich bei jeder Rute so:
Jeder hat seinen persönlichen GEschmack hinsichtlich der Aktion sowohl beim Werfen wie im Drill.
Und das wird sich erst in der Praxis rausstellen, ob das dann wirklich die Traumrute oder wieder ne "Kellerrute" wird.
Aber auf jeden Fall werde ich das Ding sobald möglich mal in die Hand nehmen.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG
Mitglied der I.G.A.
Mod Raubfisch und Forellen


----------

